# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  sql 2005 how to split one column to 3 different columns in same table?

## jonder

I got one table call company

columns: address, suburb, state, post_code

how can I split the address column into the other 3 columns?

for example:
|address|
sydney NSW 2000

split to:
|suburb|  |state|  |post_code|
sydney        NSW            2000

anyone can help me? ASAP

----------

